# Lionel 252 Crossing Gate and 022 Switch



## lebshiff21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi all - wondering if it's possible to wire the 252 to 022 switch. I have AUX power to the switch. I read in the manual that you can wire a 145 Gateman to a 022 switch, but that has 3 wires and I'm getting confused trying to hook up the crossing gate. The gate uses the same 153C contactor as the gateman. 

Why can't I figure this out!?!?!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Do you have this page??

The crossing gate will work with a 145c connector you don't need the 153c. 

What do you want the switch to do?????

I did not see the gateman trick.


----------



## lebshiff21 (Dec 20, 2010)

You're right - I have a 145C. I'm referring to page 7 of this:

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/72-4062-250.pdf

It seems like you can connect accessories to the 022 switches and have them operate as cars pass over them.


----------



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

You do realize that when wired to an accessory, it's the position of the switch that powers the accessory? Whether a train is on the switch or not, will not make any difference.

Think of it this way, the switch powers the red and green lamp circuits in the switch controller, and you are simply powering your accessory off those particular circuits.

I tried powering a 151 semaphore off a switch once so that the semaphore would lower when the switch went to a siding. It worked great except for the fact that the semaphore was energized for so long that I was afraid that the solenoid was going to burn out.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I like you link for the 022 switch. :thumbsup:

Look at this.










The center is ground to outer rail.


So connect power from the side plug and run the second wire to the left post or top. When you operate the switch both should work. The third wire is just to ground the bulb.

That's my guess.

I looked at your link and this for the gateman.


----------



## lebshiff21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ah - makes sense. So the gateman would just remain out of his house the entire time the switch was thrown his way...?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You don't need a fancy contact. Attach one wire to the center and the outher to the insulated outer rail. Train goes over, it works. Just don't park it there. Then it will burn out. You will need paper under the outer rail ties to insulate it. A CTC will make the track connections. Use insulating pins on the ends too


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

lebshiff21 said:


> Ah - makes sense. So the gateman would just remain out of his house the entire time the switch was thrown his way...?


Yes if it was an 1122 switch but the 022 has an memory switch inside. Just disconnect it if I am wrong. This time your switch is the controller.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The outer two terminals on the 022 switch motor are connected to the insulated rails of the switch that provide the non-derailing feature. These two terminals will be grounded when a train is on the switch. You can use them to operate the gate. However, you can't tie them together or the switch will chatter when a train is on it. 

You cannot disconnect the memory switch inside the 022 or you run the risk of letting the smoke out of the coils in the switch motor. You shouldn't need to disconnect the memory switch.


----------

